# Problem: Einlesen von Umlauten....



## turqo (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich soll aus einer .txt-Datei alle zeilen einlesen. Ein Wörterbuch ist in dieser Text-datei enthalten.
jede zeile enthält zwei Wörter mit einem doppelpunkt in der mitte.

Bsp. : gehen:go

nun habe ich aber probleme mit den Umlauten ä, ö, ü un ß.
diese werden nicht richtig eingelesen.

z.B: beißen:bite

für's beißen kriege ungwöhnliche Zeichen beim einlesen.
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung ohne, dass ich das Wort in der Quelle ändere (wie z.B. mit der Methode replace.

Hier mein bisheriges Program:



> Scanner datei = new Scanner(new File(pfad));
> String zeile;
> String [] liste = new String [2];
> String deu;
> ...


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus...
Grüße turqo


----------



## lernen.2007 (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

du sollst folgendermaßen lesen:


```
BufferedReader test = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(Dateiname));

//Ganze zeile lesen
String tmp = test.readLine();
```

Dann werden die Zeichen richtig gelesen.

Gruß
lernen.2007


----------

